
Self-description - niyazpk
http://www.xkcd.com/688/
======
niyazpk
Mouse over text:

 _The contents of any one panel are dependent on the contents of every panel
including itself.The graph of panel dependencies is complete and
bidirectional, and each node has a loop.The mouseover text has two hundred and
forty-two characters._

------
osipov
The leftmost self-description is false. The amount of black ink is actually
greater than what is shown on the pie due to the black ink being used to show
the pie (i.e. circle) perimeter.

~~~
niyazpk
I think that he has acounted for that too. For example, the mouse-over text
says: _...The mouseover text has two hundred and forty-two characters._

It is indeed 242 characters. i.e. he considered the meta data too in the
length.(That is why it is called self-descriptive)

Related read:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zenos_paradoxes#Achilles_and_th...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zenos_paradoxes#Achilles_and_the_tortoise)

